# Used hives



## cootertom (Jul 3, 2012)

If you was going to buy some used hives, how would you treat them to make sure there are no beetles or mites before putting the nucs in them.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If by "used hives" you mean hives with no bees, its very unlikely that varroa mites will be present in used equipment if there are no bees. SHB are big enough for you to easily see if they are present when you inspect the combs. If there are no combs, there is no reason for beetles to stay.

If there are bees in the used equipment, why are you adding nucs?


----------



## cootertom (Jul 3, 2012)

No bees in them and they have been empty for a couple of years.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>If you was going to buy some used hives, how would you treat them to make sure there are no beetles or mites before putting the nucs in them

If there are no bees in them and the combs are dry, then there are no beetles or mites in them.


----------



## cootertom (Jul 3, 2012)

That was what I was thinking but I'm new to the bee keeping. I wanted to be sure.

Thanks all!


----------



## praxis178 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'd still be worried about microbial diseases like AFB or EFB being present, how well do you know the history of the equipment?


----------



## cootertom (Jul 3, 2012)

Not at all. That said I just purchased two new hives this afternoon. I'll build as I go.


----------

